# Steinbeissertour und Lengtour 05.06. + 06.06.2011 MS BODIL



## stefanwitteborg (28. März 2011)

Hallo Hochseeangler,

wir haben für unsere Tour noch 2 Plätze frei!

Kurz die Eckpunkte:
05.06.2011
01.00 Abfahrt Hafen Thyboron/Dänemark

06.06.2011
22.00 Ankunft Hafen Thyboron

Kostenpunkt: 330 Euro bei 10 Personen und 300 bei 11 Personen

Einzelfahrer können auch bestimmt in eine Fahrgemeinschaft einsteigen!

Verpflegung kann jeder selber machen oder auch auf dem Schiff für 20 Euro pro Tag buchen!

In der Hoffnung das der Wind uns diesmal gnädig.
Um die Beisslaune der Fische mache ich mir bei dem Skipper keine Sorgen.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## stefanwitteborg (7. April 2011)

*AW: Steinbeissertour und Lengtour 05.06. + 06.06.2011 MS BODIL*

Still open!


----------



## Koerty (12. April 2011)

*AW: Steinbeissertour und Lengtour 05.06. + 06.06.2011 MS BODIL*

Moin Stefan:vik:

recht still geworden hier.
Sind die beiden Plätze immer noch frei?
Wie lange dauert es wenn ich dänischen Angelschein über`s Net bestelle bis er bei mir eintrifft?

Hoffentlich geht`s bald looos

Gruß
       Koerty


----------



## stefanwitteborg (13. April 2011)

*AW: Steinbeissertour und Lengtour 05.06. + 06.06.2011 MS BODIL*

Ein Platz ist reserviert!
Wenn jemand aber fest zusagt sind sie noch frei!

Wenn du ihn mit Kreditkarte bestellst kann du ihn direkt ausdrucken!

Ich brauche auch wieder Meer, aber keinen Wind..|bigeyes


----------



## Koerty (13. April 2011)

*AW: Steinbeissertour und Lengtour 05.06. + 06.06.2011 MS BODIL*

Moin Moin:vik:
mit dem Wind das wird schon,immer optimistisch bleiben.      Habe mir eine Menge neuer Teile gekauft, z.B. Multirolle 
WFT Rainer Korn Deep Sea W(ide)
für die gaaanz groooßen!
Stefan,weisst du schon was über die Tiefe in der wir fischen und welche Bleie wir benötigen?


Grüße aus Hessen
Koerty


----------



## noworkteam (14. April 2011)

*AW: Steinbeissertour und Lengtour 05.06. + 06.06.2011 MS BODIL*



Koerty schrieb:


> Moin Moin:vik:
> mit dem Wind das wird schon,immer optimistisch bleiben. Habe mir eine Menge neuer Teile gekauft, z.B. Multirolle
> WFT Rainer Korn Deep Sea W(ide)
> für die gaaanz groooßen!
> ...


 
Wird sich wohl so zwischen 150 und 50 Meter abspielen...


----------



## noworkteam (14. April 2011)

*AW: Steinbeissertour und Lengtour 05.06. + 06.06.2011 MS BODIL*

Ach ja, ich war übrigens schon mal testen, ob die 2-Tagestouren dieses Jahr auch ok sind....

Ich muss sagen: passt sitzt und hat Luft....und satt wird man auch..

Bitte @ Stefan: Schick noch mal eine Info bezüglich der einheitlichen Gewichte der Bleie,..,ansonsten kommt es so wie immer, oder so wie bei der Testtour....feine Tüddel wenn einer modern leicht seinen Pilker oder Blei durch die Schnüre seiner drei oder vier Nachbarn zieht....

kostet richtig viel Zeit, Montagen, Schnur und Fisch....

Muss ich nicht haben..


----------



## stefanwitteborg (18. April 2011)

*AW: Steinbeissertour und Lengtour 05.06. + 06.06.2011 MS BODIL*

Es sind noch Plätze frei!


----------



## bender (18. April 2011)

*AW: Steinbeissertour und Lengtour 05.06. + 06.06.2011 MS BODIL*

Moin Männers!

Anbei nochmal ein kleiner Spickzettel für die geplante Tour.

Stefan, wenn Du noch etwas ergänzen magst...

Als Grundausrüstung kann ich folgende Kombination empfehlen:

Pilken: 
- 30 lbs Rute bis max 2,40 M Länge
- mittlere STABILE Multirolle mit mind. 300 Metern Geflochtene ca. 20 mm 

Naturköderangeln: 
- 30/50 lbs Rute max 2,40 M Länge
- große Multirolle mit mind. 400 Metern Geflochtene ca. 25 mm

Tackle Pilken: 
- Pilker von 200 - 500 Gramm, Gummimaak, große Twister und Große Gummifische am Bleikopf (ca. 23-35 cm und 200/350 Gramm Bleikopf).

- Vorfächer mit 1 bis *max.* 2 Beifängern alles andere gibt nur Tüddel und Fischverlust...

Tackle Naturköder: 

- Starke Vorfächer ca. 1.00-1.20 mm, Leuchtschlauch, Knichlicht,    Octopuss, Flashlight drauf.

So einfach wie möglich, aber einbisschen Lametta und Stimmungsbeleuchtung könne Wunder wirken.

Möglichst nur 1 Arm oder Nachläufer, so verringert sich die Gefahr, das ein gehakter Fisch, mit dem anderen freien Haken, im Wrack hängen bleibt.

- Blei von 500, 750 und 1000 Gramm.
Wichtig ist, das wir uns dann von den Bleigewichten her abstimmen, sonst  gibt es unnötig getüddel, wenn z.b. einer mit 500 und der andere mit  1000 Gramm fischt...

Köderfische (Heringe) könne vor Abfahrt im Angelladen vom Skipper  gekauft werden! Kannst aber auch was von daheim mitbringen, sofern Du an  frische Heringe, Hornhechte, Köhler oder Kalamare kommst.

Die nötige Anzahl der Pilk und Naturködervorfächer richtet sich nach Glück, Angeltechnik und Gefrässigkeit des Wracks...

So als Hausnummer kannst du mit *mind. *10 Pilkvorfächern und *mind. *15 Naturködervorfächern rechnen.

Dann noch so ca. 10-15 Pilker sowie 10-15 dicke Bleie.

Ach ja, ne Ersatzrute und Rolle kann auch nicht schaden, das Fischen geht da gut aufs Material. Besonders wenn schöne, dicke Fische dranhängen


----------



## carpfreak1990 (18. April 2011)

*AW: Steinbeissertour und Lengtour 05.06. + 06.06.2011 MS BODIL*



bender schrieb:


> Moin Männers!
> 
> Anbei nochmal ein kleiner Spickzettel für die geplante Tour.
> 
> ...


 
Moin bender, 

Was für eine Schnur würde zum Naturköderangeln nehmen also Hersteller??? Ich habe an geflochtene von Hemingway gedacht.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## stefanwitteborg (19. April 2011)

*AW: Steinbeissertour und Lengtour 05.06. + 06.06.2011 MS BODIL*

Hemmingway ist Drecksschnur, quillt auf und ist nicht rund...wenn du damit auf Tiefe angelst verdriftet die Montage extrem!
Nimm lieber PowerPRO!


----------



## carpfreak1990 (19. April 2011)

*AW: Steinbeissertour und Lengtour 05.06. + 06.06.2011 MS BODIL*

OK Danke dann werd ich mir Powerpro schnur holen. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Teye (23. April 2011)

*AW: Steinbeissertour und Lengtour 05.06. + 06.06.2011 MS BODIL*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> Ein Platz ist reserviert!
> Wenn jemand aber fest zusagt sind sie noch frei!
> 
> Wenn du ihn mit Kreditkarte bestellst kann du ihn direkt ausdrucken!
> ...


 
Hallo,

brauche ich den dänischen Angelschein auf dem Boot? Und wenn ja, wie ist der Link zum Ausdrucken?

Gruß

Mathias


----------



## Koerty (23. April 2011)

*AW: Steinbeissertour und Lengtour 05.06. + 06.06.2011 MS BODIL*

Moin Moin,

habe bei meinen Rollen die 0,24er Whiplash Pro,mit einer Tragkraft von 37,8 KG,aufgespult.
Gegenüber anderer Schnüre,Spiderwire,Fireline,die stärkste.

Gruß 
Koerty


----------



## zanderman111 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Steinbeissertour und Lengtour 05.06. + 06.06.2011 MS BODIL*

Nur das die Whiplash Pro 24er nie und nimmer ne 24er ist. Die Schummeln...
da hast Du wohl eher ne 35er...


----------



## stefanwitteborg (24. April 2011)

*AW: Steinbeissertour und Lengtour 05.06. + 06.06.2011 MS BODIL*

Mathias,

klick klick 

https://www.fisketegn.dk/fisketegn/common/setupAnglerFisherType.do

Würde mir den aber erst ausdrucken wenn wir wissen das es los geht!

Gruß


----------



## stefanwitteborg (26. April 2011)

*AW: Steinbeissertour und Lengtour 05.06. + 06.06.2011 MS BODIL*

Es sind noch 1 oder 2 Plätze frei!

Gruß


----------



## Koerty (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Steinbeissertour und Lengtour 05.06. + 06.06.2011 MS BODIL*

Moin Moin,


der Countdown läuft.
Hier schon mal ein kleines Stoßgebet gegen den Wind.


Gruß
Koerty


Großdorsch unter Wasser, geheiligt werde Deine Kraft, Dein Biss komme, Deine Flucht geschehe, wie vom Ufer so auch auf hoher See. 
    Unsere harten Kämpfe gib uns heute und vergib uns den Haken wie auch wir vergeben den Abriss am Wrack. 
  Führe uns nicht in Versuchung nichts zu fangen, sondern erlöse uns vor dem Schneidersein.
  Denn Dein ist das Wasser, die Kraft und die Ausdauer in Ewigkeit. 
                                       AMEN


----------



## stefanwitteborg (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Steinbeissertour und Lengtour 05.06. + 06.06.2011 MS BODIL*

So, Jan und ich sind auch wieder zurück!
Waren ja auf einer 2 Tagestour mit der MS Muddi.

Erster Tag ziemlich mal, mal hier mal da ein Leng oder Dorsch, alles keine Riesen aber schöne Größen so bis nen Meter. Skipper war Per Jensen, und wer ihn kennt der weiß das er sowas nicht auf sich sitzen läßt. Also viel gefahren und dann 2 Wracks gefunden wo es richtig gerappelt hat...jetzt kamen im Minutentakt wirklich schöne Fische bis ca. 1,20 Meter an Deck...sehr viel Leng, dafür sehr verhalten mit Dorsch! Über Nacht sind wir dann am Wrack geblieben und konnten so morgens direkt ein paar schönen Fische fangen...aber leider fehlte genauso wie am Vortag die Drift. Diese setzte erst Abends ein! Da kann man leider nichts machen. Es war ein durchschnittliche Tour, denke die 90 km weiter nördlich nach Thyboron machen sich bemerkbar, gerade weil um Hvide Sande herum das tiefe Wasser fehlt. 
Hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht, obwohl man von Thy andere Größen gewöhnt ist. Vielleicht war es auch einfach nur ein schlechter Tag!

Denke wir hatten zusammen 45 kg Filet!

Rückfahrt zum Hafen nach dem letzten Stopp 6 Stunden!


----------



## bender (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Steinbeissertour und Lengtour 05.06. + 06.06.2011 MS BODIL*

Moin Stefan!

Hab schon kurz mit Jan getextet... No drift, no fun... sehr treffend formuliert 

Ist aber auch keine einfache Nummer, mal stürmt/driftet es so stark das eine Ausfahrt nicht möglich ist und dann wieder gehts raus aber die nötige Drift/Bewegung fehlt...

Aber hey, hört sich auf jeden Fall nach ner gelungen Nummer an!

Im Juni passt dann das Gesamtpaket 

@ cannibal: Ivan fährt immer im 3 Wochen Wechsel mit der Muddi.
3 Wochen Muddi und dann wieder 3 Wochen ein Kabelschiff vor Rostock.

Ab nächsten Montag steht Ivan dann wieder am Steuer...


----------



## stefanwitteborg (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Steinbeissertour und Lengtour 05.06. + 06.06.2011 MS BODIL*

Genauso ist es Christian...Per sucht aber nach einen zweiten Skipper..ist wohl sehr schwer. Deswegen steuert er dann lieber selber. Problem an Hvide Sande ist das man nicht auf Tiefen über 60 m kommt, da sind dann gleich 6 Stunden mehr Fahrzeit..Habe ich mir bei Per auf dem Plotter angeschaut.
Aber wie gesagt, schlecht war die Tour nicht...halt nur viele wirklich tote Wracks..und das nervt dann wenn dann statt Fischen nur Bleie hängen bleiben

Die Fio hat übrigens kurzfristig den gebuchten Angler für ne 2 Tagestour abgesagt, angeblich nicht genug Leute. 2 davon waren dann mit uns auf der Muddi.

Man hört das die Fio eventl. wieder nach Hirtshals zurückgeht!


----------



## noworkteam (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Steinbeissertour und Lengtour 05.06. + 06.06.2011 MS BODIL*

ich fand die tour schon gut...so als techniktest und zum einangeln für das nächste mal....

nun hab ich schon zwei in einem jahr gemacht , ach wat schön....

gruß


----------



## gerihecht (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Steinbeissertour und Lengtour 05.06. + 06.06.2011 MS BODIL*

Hallo Stefan 
Hallo Jan 
Petri zu euren Fischen .Ja die Fahrzeit zu den tiefen Wracks ist von Hvide Sande schon ein gutes Stück länger.Haben das mit Christian auch gemerkt.Die meisten angefahrenen Wracks wahren so bei 40-60m.  
Von Thyboron werden ja andere Tiefen angefahren.
Hoffentlich ist uns der gute Wind im Juni gnädig 
Bis dann Gerd


----------



## Livio (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Steinbeissertour und Lengtour 05.06. + 06.06.2011 MS BODIL*



noworkteam schrieb:


> ... nun hab ich schon zwei in einem jahr gemacht , ach wat schön....


 
Hallo Ihr zwei,
ich hab dieses Jahr schon drei Absagen kassiert ... oder ich konnte mangels Zeit nicht mit ...
Wat soll`s, der nächste Versuch läuft am 17./18. Mai mit der Bodil, ich bin ja mal gespannt. Ich wünsche euch jetzt schon für den Juni alles gute und ich freu mich schon auf die September Tour, wir waren ja schon lange nicht mehr zusammen unterwegs, Jungs das muss besser werden 

Bevor ich es vergesse, ein fettes Petri zu den Fischen!


----------



## zanderman111 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Steinbeissertour und Lengtour 05.06. + 06.06.2011 MS BODIL*

@Jan, Stefan

super, daß ihr es geschafft habt rauszukommen, sowas nennt man wohl "Sturmloch" ). Petri zu den Fängen...

Gruß Kay


----------



## Livio (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Steinbeissertour und Lengtour 05.06. + 06.06.2011 MS BODIL*

Mahlzeit zusammen,
da ich die nächsten Tage nach Kreta unterwegs sein werde wünsche ich Euch jetzt schon mal Petri Heil und vor allem gutes Wetter. Lasst mal von Euch hören wie es gelaufen ist, wir sehen uns !


----------



## gerihecht (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Steinbeissertour und Lengtour 05.06. + 06.06.2011 MS BODIL*

Moin Thomas 
Schöne Zeit auf Kreta . Mal sehen wie dasWetter so wird zur Zeit ist der Dienstag ziemlich Stürmisch.
Gruß Gerd


----------



## Koerty (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Steinbeissertour und Lengtour 05.06. + 06.06.2011 MS BODIL*

Moin Männer`s:vik:

habe gerade bei Windfinder gesehen das Sonntag auf Montag mit Windstärken um 6 und Wellen bis 2,5 Meter zu rechnen ist.
Haben wir damit möglicherweise ein Problem?

Grüße
          Koerty


----------



## stefanwitteborg (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Steinbeissertour und Lengtour 05.06. + 06.06.2011 MS BODIL*

Wenn es so eintritt wird diese Tour definitiv ausfallen...Problem an der Sache ist das dieses Starkwindgebiet schon seit 3 Tagen für Sonntag und Montag angezeigt wird!
Aber es kann sich noch alles ändern!

Also abwarten und Tee trinken.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Koerty (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Steinbeissertour und Lengtour 05.06. + 06.06.2011 MS BODIL*

na ja heute sieht`s schon etwas besser aus,Windstärke 5
und Wellen bis max. 1,9 m,ein bisschen Drift muss sein, :g hi, hi, hi


----------



## Koerty (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Steinbeissertour und Lengtour 05.06. + 06.06.2011 MS BODIL*

Moin Moin,:vik:

sieht doch ganz brauchbar aus oder ?
Habe die Angelscheine geordert.
Also lasst uns fischen gehen.

Bis dann
Koerty





                                 Sonntag, Jun 05                                  Montag, Jun 06                                                                    Lokale Zeit                                  02h                                  05h                                  08h                                  11h                                  14h                                  17h                                  20h                                  23h                                  02h                                  05h                                  08h                                  11h                                  14h                                  17h                                  20h                                  23h                                                                    Windrichtung 















Windgeschwindigkeit (Knots)                                  11                                                                        11                                                                        10                                                                        8                                                                        8                                                                        7                                                                        8                                                                        9                                                                        10                                                                        11                                                                        12                                                                        8                                                                        10                                                                        12                                                                        12                                                                        11                                                                                                               Windböen (Knots)                                          15                                                               15                                                               12                                                               9                                                               8                                                               7                                                               9                                                               10                                                               12                                                               14                                                               14                                                               8                                                               11                                                               14                                                               15                                                               14                                                                                                                                            Wellenrichtung _[WW3]_ 















                                                                   Wellenhöhe (m) _[WW3]_                                  1.3                                  1.4                                  1.5                                  1.5                                  1.4                                  1.3                                  1.2                                  1.0                                  0.9                                  0.8                                  0.8                                  0.7                                  0.7                                  0.7                                  0.6                                  0.6                                                                    Wellenperiode (s) _[WW3]_                                  5                                  5                                  6                                  6                                  6                                  6                                  6                                  6                                  6                                  6                                  6                                  6                                  6                                  6                                  6                                  5                                                                                     Bewölkung                                                                                                                   















                                                                                  Niederschlag (mm/3h)                                  0                                  0                                  0                                  0                                  0                                  0                                  0                                  0                                  0                                  0                                  0                                  0                                  0                                  0                                  0                                  0                                                                    Luftdruck (hPa)                                  1019                                  1017                                  1016                                  1015                                  1014                                  1012                                  1011                                  1010                                  1009                                  1008                                  1007                                  1008                                  1007                                  1005                                  1004                                  1003                                                                    Lufttemperatur                     (°C)                                  11                                  11                                  11                                  12                                  12                                  12                                  11                                  10                                  11                                  11                                  11                                  13                                  13                                  13                                  13                                  12


----------



## bender (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Steinbeissertour und Lengtour 05.06. + 06.06.2011 MS BODIL*

Moin Koerty!

Werde heute mal ab 18 Uhr bei Per anrufen, mal sehen ob er schon was verbindliches sagen kann...
Denke aber mal eher, dass das mit dem Wind wieder mal n enges Höschen wird und wir wenn, dann erst morgen gegen 12 Uhr genaueres wissen...

Gruß

Christian


----------



## bender (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Steinbeissertour und Lengtour 05.06. + 06.06.2011 MS BODIL*

Moin Männers!

Bitte 2 Paar Unterbüx und 2 Paar Socken bereitlegen...

Die Tour findet statt! :m

Hab grad mit der Frau vom Skipper gesprochen und das Wetter soll richtig gut werden |supergri

Bitte auch was zu Essen einpacken, wir haben Selbstverpflegung gebucht...

Mensch was freu ich mich auf das Fischen mit Euch 

Grüße

Christian


----------



## stefanwitteborg (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Steinbeissertour und Lengtour 05.06. + 06.06.2011 MS BODIL*

Das wollte ich euch gerade auch mitteilen!

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß!
Leider muss ich zuhause bleiben, das Kind ist leider noch nicht auf der Welt und meine Freundin kann und will ich natürlich nicht alleine lassen.

Also fischt für mich mit und viel Spaß.


----------



## gerihecht (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Steinbeissertour und Lengtour 05.06. + 06.06.2011 MS BODIL*

Hallo Stefan 
Ist zwar sehr schade das du nicht mit dabei bist aber dein Platz ist nun mal bei deiner Frau ich binn in Gedanken bei euch und halte die Daumen das alles gut geht.
Gruß Gerd.#h


----------



## Koerty (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Steinbeissertour und Lengtour 05.06. + 06.06.2011 MS BODIL*

Moin Stefan,

kann mich nur Gerd anschließen und wünsche Euch alles Gute#6
Gruß Koerty


----------



## zanderman111 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Steinbeissertour und Lengtour 05.06. + 06.06.2011 MS BODIL*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> Das wollte ich euch gerade auch mitteilen!
> 
> Wünsche Euch viel Spaß!
> Leider muss ich zuhause bleiben, das Kind ist leider noch nicht auf der Welt und meine Freundin kann und will ich natürlich nicht alleine lassen.
> ...



Moinsens Stefan,
das wird dann wohl der "Fang Deines Lebens"...Alles Gute...

Gruß Kay


----------



## Gohann (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Steinbeissertour und Lengtour 05.06. + 06.06.2011 MS BODIL*

Hallo ihr Lengbändiger! Hattet Ihr Schiffbruch, oder gab es keine Fische?

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## bender (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Steinbeissertour und Lengtour 05.06. + 06.06.2011 MS BODIL*

Moin Gohann!

Die Tour war eigentlich ein voller Erfolg, bis auf die Tatsache das ein Teilnehmer namens Cannibaql Catfish einfach nicht zur Tour erschienen ist, obwohl er sich fest und schriftlich angemeldet hatte...
Absage kam dann noch um 16 Uhr am Abfahrtstag... Was für ein Held!
Die 330 EUR für seine Reisekosten mussten dann die anderen Teilnehmer tragen... Juhuuu!

Ein Mann, ein Wort...eine Frau ein Wörterbuch...nun verstehe ich langsam was das bedeutet...
Hey, kein Thema wenn jemand wirklich ernsthaft krank ist, dann kann derjenige halt nicht mit zum Fischen.
Ist uns auch schon so gegangen und wir haben unseren Beitrag gezahlt,  wäre ja auch nicht korrekt, wenn das die Anderen ausbaden müssten...
Über Sozialschmarozer rege ich mich eigentlich schon lange nicht mehr  auf... bin berufstätig und da werde ich schon jeden Monat mit  "Sozialabzügen" abgezockt! Wenn man dann aber sowas auch noch privat,  bei einer Spaßveranstaltung erlebt, dann kann man schon mal ne  ordentliche Krawatte bekommen...

Nun ja, die Tour war trotzdem ein voller Erfolg!

Den Beitrag von HannibalCatfisch musste dann von den anderen Beteiligten getragen werden...

Wie schon erwähnt, ist man um eine Erfahrung reicher geworden...

Was bleibt?! Tja, von Hamburg nach Hannover ist gar nicht sooo weit, man  sieht sich immer 2 mal im Leben und für alles andere gibt es ja  kompetente Juristen...

Wie Per der Skipper auf die Aktion reagiert hat, das kann man sich ja sicherlich denken..

Zum Glück bekommen "Männer" nicht ihre Tage, weiß Gott wer sonst mit Regelschmerzen zu Hause geblieben wäre...

Ach ja, eigentlich wollte ich doch bloß ein paar Fotos posten...

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Koerty (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Steinbeissertour und Lengtour 05.06. + 06.06.2011 MS BODIL*

Moin Christian,:vik:

wenn ich die Bilder sehe wird mir alles klar,weiterer Kommentar überflüssig!
Ach ja,jeden Tag meines Lebens erhöht sich die Zahl derer,die mich am A.... lecken können.
Habe mich bei KB angemeldet weil ich auch etwas zu dem Thema posten wollte,
leider habe ich bis heute noch keine Mail für die Registrierung bekommen.
Das liegt doch hoffentlich nicht daran das Hannibal ein Autor des KB ist;+

Mein Kollege und ich hätten auch gerne unsere Kohle
zurück !!!|splat:

Grüße aus Hessen
Koerty


----------



## Gohann (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Steinbeissertour und Lengtour 05.06. + 06.06.2011 MS BODIL*

Hallo Leute, das ist natürlich traurig und ich kann Eure Wut vestehen! Aber das kommt immer wieder vor! Habe selbst schon einige Tagestouren zum Wrackfischen nach Belgien organisiert. Wir halten es immer so, daß bei einer Absage derjenige für Ersatz sorgt oder seinen Beitrag bezahlt. Bisher hat das immer geklappt. Es ist natürlich etws seltsam kurz vor der Abfahrt abzusagen. Den Skipper verstehe ich nicht so ganz! Ihr habt ja das restliche Geld aufgebracht. Da kann es ihm doch egal sein ob ein Mann mehr oder weniger an der Reeling steht.

Die Bilder sagen ja schon einiges über die Fahrt aus. Tolle Lengs habt ihr da gefangen. Wäre natürlich schön ein paar Zeilen zu lesen. Eines interessiert mich aber! Auf welcher Tiefe habt ihr gefischt? (Wegen der Elektrorollen). Und welche Montagen. Solche wie in Norwegen oder einfach Seitenarm mit Fischfetzen?

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## gerihecht (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Steinbeissertour und Lengtour 05.06. + 06.06.2011 MS BODIL*

Moin 
@ Koerty leider warten wir auch noch auf eine Antwort sollte sich da etwas ergeben sage ich dir Bescheid
@ Gohann 
  Wir haben in Tiefen bis 170m geangelt .Die E-Multis sind eine angenehme Unterstützung fürs Blei hochholen ohne Fisch ist ja 1kg Blei zum hochholen.
Montagen waren unterschiedlich:
Ich habe mit halbem Hornhecht ( hat im Vergleich zu Hering ein sehr festes Fleisch und haltet sehr gut am Hacken) am 40-60cm Seitenarm geangelt. Den Hornhecht als FlatterKöder ohne Rückengräte.
Auf den Seitenarm kommt noch ein selbstleuchtender  20cm Octopus und ein Flashlight. 
Ist ein eine Montage die ich sehr gerne auf Leng fische.
 Gruß Gerd.


----------



## noworkteam (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Steinbeissertour und Lengtour 05.06. + 06.06.2011 MS BODIL*

Fette Schläuche,..,Ihr werdet von Jahr zu Jahr besser..

Gruß


----------



## Gohann (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Steinbeissertour und Lengtour 05.06. + 06.06.2011 MS BODIL*

Das kann ich bei 170m Angeltiefe gut verstehen. Habe meine Norwegenausrüstung mit einer Penn 10 KG aufgerüstet. Diese elenden Leerfahrten ohne Fisch gehen schon ganz schön an die Substanz! Horni als Köder ist mir neu. Schon wieder was dazu gelernt.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## noworkteam (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Steinbeissertour und Lengtour 05.06. + 06.06.2011 MS BODIL*



Koerty schrieb:


> Das liegt doch hoffentlich nicht daran das Hannibal ein Autor des KB ist;+


 
isser nu  auch nicht mehr...


----------



## Livio (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Steinbeissertour und Lengtour 05.06. + 06.06.2011 MS BODIL*

Mahlzeit zusammen,

man was muss ich da denn lesen, da ist man mal für ein paar Tage auf Kreta und dann sowas....
Wie dem auch sei, den Fängern erstmal ein fettes Petri zu den schönen Fischen. Freu mich schon auf die nächste gemeinsame Tour falls sie nicht vom Wind verblasen wird... da hab ich dieses Jahr schon meine Erfahrungen gemacht -seufz-


----------



## gerihecht (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Steinbeissertour und Lengtour 05.06. + 06.06.2011 MS BODIL*

Moin Thomas
Wann soll es bei dir losgehen ? Wir sind bei der September Tour nicht dabei kommen erst ende August aus Norwegen wieder.
Gruß Gerd.


----------



## Livio (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Steinbeissertour und Lengtour 05.06. + 06.06.2011 MS BODIL*

Mahlzeit Gerd,
hatte mir letztes Jahr den 12./13. September notiert, würde gerne nochmal ab Mitte November was in Angriff nehmen, am 25./26.11 sind noch freie Plätze da. Vieleicht findet sich ja noch jemand oder es wird noch mal eine 21h Tour angeboten....
Und wenn ich ehrlich bin schiele ich auch immer schon nach 2012, nur alleine auf Gut Glück buchen ohne jemanden zu kennen scheue ich ...


----------

